# Keurig Coffee Maker



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Does anyone else have one of these? I just got one today, after doing some research, and it looks like my days of hitting the Starbuck's line is done. https://www.keurig.com/

This is really a very excellent machine. I hope it is reliable and I plan to use Peet's in it after I use up the free k-cups. I'll probably keep a few of these k-cups around for quick use, but plan to use my own grind for the most part.


----------



## jkreusc (Aug 14, 2006)

I've got a plain old Senseo that I got during thier free giveaway. I use the individually-sealed french roast pods from Target called Archer Farms. For pods, they are great, and much better than the coffee bar sludge.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

I am particularly impressed with the Nespresso system, but the coffees are primarily espressos. The four or five times I have had one were quite a pleasant experience. Hope to buy one someday.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Well put the new machine into my office today. I love it. The k-cups are so/so coffee. I tried some of my Peet's in the reusable filter module, Major Dickson's Blend, and it was great. If this machine turns out to be durable, I'm going to be one happy camper.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> Does anyone else have one of these? I just got one today, after doing some research, and it looks like my days of hitting the Starbuck's line is done. https://www.keurig.com/
> 
> This is really a very excellent machine. I hope it is reliable and I plan to use Peet's in it after I use up the free k-cups. I'll probably keep a few of these k-cups around for quick use, but plan to use my own grind for the most part.


I have one and have used it daily for over a year. Love it. Ordering K-Cups online is great because there is so much variety over the different makers. A few stores locally carry K-Cup packs (Target, BB&B, etc.) which is nice also.

TT:teacha:


----------



## sia (Apr 27, 2007)

Wayfarer said:


> Does anyone else have one of these? I just got one today, after doing some research, and it looks like my days of hitting the Starbuck's line is done. https://www.keurig.com/
> 
> This is really a very excellent machine. I hope it is reliable and I plan to use Peet's in it after I use up the free k-cups. I'll probably keep a few of these k-cups around for quick use, but plan to use my own grind for the most part.


I've had a B70 for a while now (I also have a Nespresso for espresso-type drinks). It's a fantastic machine, has been totally reliable, etc. Although there is a basket available for it to enable you to use your own loose coffee, IMHO, the major appeal of this thing is:


Virtually no clean-up (k-cups contain the mess)
Variety (there are many types of k-cups, and it's easy to make one for me, and a different one for my wife or guests)
Fast (k-cups require no grinding...)
So, while it's a great machine, I'm not sure of how many of its benefits you'll be using by grinding your own...

I order my K-Cups from Amazon...


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

My wife gave me one as an anniversary gift. Out of the initial choices in the sampler pack, I like the Dark Magic Extra Bold the best so far.


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

How's the quality of the brew when using the K-cup compared to Starbucks or Dunkin Donuts?


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

rkipperman said:


> How's the quality of the brew when using the K-cup compared to Starbucks or Dunkin Donuts?


The quality/taste varies per blend and/or manufacturer. Getting a cup to equal Starbuck's is not hard and it's cheaper and easier than standing in line, listening to some bleached blonde chippy with a whale tail talk to her BGFF on a pink cell phone.


----------



## etp777 (Nov 27, 2007)

Can definitely get as good or better than Starbucks (and at a lot less than the 4-5 bucks I normally spend at starbucks). Can also store a ton of variety in just a cubic foot or so of shelf space. We had these at my last job, and I loved it. Quick and easy clean-up, pretty good coffee, lots of variety (woman in charge of ordering stuff did a good job of varying coffee we got in, and in addition to ordering flavors I asked her for, would put aside whole boxes of any flavor I asked for to the side for me).


----------



## nwiniewicz (Jul 24, 2007)

Bought a B60 late last week, and so far I am quite impressed. Makes a very decent cup of coffee and the convenience factor is second to none. Clean-up is the best part of all, and I think using the reusable filter with your own grind would somewhat work against the advantages of this machine,


----------

